# Vintage Smiths Deluxe 15 Jewels Expanding Bracelet Watch



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

I was watching a worn out smiths wristwatch on ebay the other day.

Watch has a bit of plate loss around casting, small crack to the bottom of the face but the watch is working and keeping perfect time. But it is being sold for spare or repair.

I had a look at it , it was worn out ,plating had gone on the case, its the sort of thing you just would not look twice at ( my oppinion only ) , being sold as spare or repair.

I was gob smacked when it had 15 bids and the highest bidder paid Â£126.00.

Has the world gone mad or am I missing some thing.

Please let me know.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

A link to the auction would be useful


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

I am friendly with a Watchmaker and he can't understand why a lot of Smiths Watches fetch more than a few quid, and frankly neither can I.

What are we missing.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Smiths are having a vogue at the moment - very popular as people are wanting British-made watches.


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

eBayitem number: 131258311771.

Perhaps its the if some one else is bidding on it it must be good effect.

See what you all think.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

antony said:


> eBayitem number: 131258311771.
> 
> Perhaps its the if some one else is bidding on it it must be good effect.
> 
> See what you all think.


Amazing  , a bit of plate loss is being a bit economical with the truth i would of said !!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

You have to realise (*remember* as Mach and I can ldman: ) that SMITHS were the bees knees of Britsih made watches in their day, the hi -end pieces being regarded as equal to any Swiss made item and often much better made than cheapo generic Swiss Canton Watches, the type of thimg that carries my name on the dial "EVANS" :lol:

Cheltenham made jewelled watches were final assembled in positive pressure clean room conditions to avoid ingress of dust etc., during asembly, and although this was rudimentary compared with current clean room standards, it was a massive step forward in thinking in it's day. I've often said before, a fraction of the Guvmint support given to British Leyland could have saved the Clocks and Watches division of SMITHS retain a position as a leading maker and staved off the Quartz revolution till that side could have been developed to compete.

It was the done thing to give long service employees a gold watch - - for most British companies, the choice was invariably SMITHS - - reputation, kudos and support of another iconic British company being the watchword! (and they were bloody good watcvhes as well :rofl2: )


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

From the picture, it looks like the watch may be an "Everest Close Approach". The Deluxe watches made for the 1953 expedition (and publicised by Hillary) were not reproduced exactly for sale under the Smiths badge. The exact design was on watches made by Smiths for J W Benson. On a Smiths there is always some difference (often seconds track or hands). However, even in poor condition a "close approach" can be worth a bit.


----------

